
Show HN: What If_? – See ideas in a new perspective and explore them - davidoj
https://ideapo.xyz/
======
davidoj
Hey y'all!

What If_? is a fun and simple site that helps you spark new ideas, discover
new ones, and explore what places those ideas can take you. We made this for
those like us who are always coming up with ideas but rarely get to see them
from someone else's perspective. Hopefully this can lighten up your day with
some fun takes on ideas, and maybe even inspire you in your next venture!

Any and all feedback is greatly appreciated. Have a great day and stay
winning!

-David

